# [Windows] !   RSA1024!

## Voland BulgakOFF

-    ...
  - ,  -      !  *:*          ,    
    doc, txt, rtf, jpg, rar   1 - ,      . 
    txt-  :  **:    "    ,       . 
   (,  ,    )             RSA1024. 
           .   .     .             .       ,         .      gdf@gdfsgd.com       .     2-10 .     "__.txt,     C:\__.txt".    ,       !      ,            ..."   
-     ,     .
-     -       - ,   .
-   -   -  .
-  .     -    ,    . 
-       -  ,             ...  
   ))  
    ?   , ! 
 ,      -             -     . 
:        ?    ...    -    -  .

----------


## nickeler

-...    ...  ,   .      .
   ...
   ?       ?

----------


## Voland BulgakOFF

...     -      . ...   ...  - -   .

----------


## nickeler

*Voland BulgakOFF*, .   .       4 ...

----------


## Ch!p

.
   ,   ,   RedDragon.
   . , ,        ,      -,   .

----------


## V00D00People

?

----------


## Voland BulgakOFF

((   ...  
       CryptoMaster  CryptoPro.
           - ps.ce , tx.ce.
      (( 
       )) 
    .          !       -   , ,   .
    ,               -        .
                   -  ((

----------


## erazer

> .
>    ,   ,   RedDragon.

   .       ,      , -      "  "   .   

> -     ,     .
> -     -       - ,   .
> -   -   -  .
> -  .     -    ,    . 
> -       -  ,             ...

    .         ( ). 
, RSA1024 -    .   

> ?

      .    RedDragon', ,        .    ,     -  ,    ( ,     ""),    .   

> .          !       -   , ,   .
>                    -  ((

         ,      .

----------


## Voland BulgakOFF

!  !     " ..." -     -   -         .
       "  ..."  ... !    !!!    ???   - decrypfiles@yahoo.com 
     -          (  7- ).   ,  -   . 
         -      ! 
       -     !
    -      .     -      -  , .
           -  - " "...

----------


## erazer

> !  !     " ..." -     -   -         .
>        "  ..."  ... !    !!!    ???   - decrypfiles@yahoo.com 
>      -          (  7- ).   ,  -   . 
>          -      ! 
>        -     !
>     -      .     -      -  , .
>            -  - " "...

                   :
-      
-   ,  ,              ,    
-                 ,   ""  , - ,         
 ,    (   ),      -   ,            ,   .

----------


## Voland BulgakOFF

-  -  ....

----------


## nickeler

*Voland BulgakOFF*,  - "?

----------


## erazer

> *Voland BulgakOFF*,  - "?

       ,     . ,    -       .

----------


## Ch!p

,    ""    .           ,   ,  -    *.jpg       . 
     ,   . 
       ,             .
  ,    ...

----------


## erazer

> ,    ""    .

   ?   

> ,  -    *.jpg       . 
>      ,   .

          -       . ,   .  , .   

> ,             .

    ,       ,    RSA .       .  ,    -   ,     -   . 
        (   ) -     .       .          .   

> ,    ...

   . ,  .

----------


## 23q

?     ,        ,       ,  ...

----------


## Ch!p

> -       .

      =) 
ĳ,  rsa,     .  ))  *23q*,  .    .

----------


## erazer

> ?     ,        ,       ,  ...

  .  .    .   .   .    "  ".        . 
     ,   .     ,       ,    -       .           .      .  ,    . 
   -     ? ,   . 
     -           ,       .   

> =)

   :   

> -  - " "...

     ?

----------


## Ch!p

,      .
      ,    . 
   ,          ,  ""   ,     ,    ,  .

----------


## fabulist

> ,          ,  ""   ,     ,    ,  .

       ,       , . ³,   ,  ,        .
   .   -  ﳿ.    -  .

----------


## erazer

> ,      .
>       ,    .

    ,       ,    , -         . 
,  ,    . 
  ,       .         .        -            ,     . 
      ,           .   

> ,          ,  ""   ,     ,    ,  .

   ?     (" ") -     ?        .   

> ,       , . ³,   ,  ,        .
>    .   -  ﳿ.    -  .

       -      .      ,    ,        (            -  "  ").       -        .        .

----------


## fabulist

> -      .      ,    ...

  ,    .

----------


## Merry Corpse

*!    ,     .))      ,  ,        -  .    ...
     ? )))

----------


## kit

> ? )))

  Distrowatch   LinuxMint,         ? (    6 comodo internet security Comodo Internet Security Premium -       5 )

----------


## Enter

Carberp  
  ,       $250 . 
     Carberp            ()      ().    ڻ      ,             . 
  ,            .      ,  1,    ,     .    ,       , -  . 
   ,  ,   20 ,      30      2009    .                    . 
  ,    , , ,   .  ,     ,        .        ,       28-  , -   .   ,       . 
        .    Carberp      $250 ,           ,    . 
    ,     ,        , -   .     ,       , -    .  
: http://www.securitylab.ru/news/439271.php

----------


## infospacer

> ,    .

    ,    .       '       .          LiveCD    ﳿ   .  ,  -  ,     .  , ,  .   

> Distrowatch   LinuxMint,         ? (    6 comodo internet security Comodo Internet Security Premium -       5 )

     ,    ,    Comodo (http://www.comodo.com),  ,  Comodo Internet Security Premium  ?

----------


## kit

> ,    ,    Comodo (http://www.comodo.com),  ,  Comodo Internet Security Premium  ?

  ,  ,  ,  -    ,   comss.ru  - cispremium_installer.exe

----------


## erazer

> ,    .       '       .

   ,  ?      ,    -  .   

> LiveCD    ﳿ   .  ,  -  ,     .  , ,  .

  ,        .       -     , "". 
p.s.  ,    -   .    (   ) -     .

----------


## infospacer

> ,  ,  ,  -    ,   comss.ru  - cispremium_installer.exe

  ,  ,  -  ,       Premium  ,    Comodo Internet Security.          -,  . :     ,  -     .   

> ,  ?      ,    -  .

  ,    , ,   (    -  ).     - ,  ,   .   

> ,        .       -     , *""*.

  "      ,     "  ,  ""    , -,    .    ,  , ,     .
        ,       .  ,           ,         ,     .     ,    ,    .   

> p.s.  ,    -   .    (   ) -     .

      ,         .

----------


## erazer

> ,    , ,   (    -  ).     - ,  ,   .

  , ,     , ?   .   

> ,

     - : "10     1- ,  10 "   

> .  ,

      ?  ?    

> ,         ,

  ,      -   .      ,    ?    50    ?   

> .     ,    ,    .

      "",    "  ".  - ?   RJ45 ,            -  " "?   

> ,         .

   ""?       ,  ,       -   ,    ,      . 
,   ,   "":
-       ,       
-     ,     ,     
-      -    
-     windows API    -       
:   ,     .

----------


## infospacer

> , ,     , ?   . 
>     ?  ?  
> ,      -   .      ,    ?    50    ? 
>  ""?       ,  ,       -   ,    ,      . 
> ,   ,   "":
> -       ,       
> -     ,     ,     
> -      -    
> -     windows API    -

           ,      ,  -   " ",    .  ,       ,   ,      ,  ,   ,  , , ,  ,   ,   ,  .

----------


## erazer

> ,  ""    , -,    .    ,  , ,     .

  , ,           .   75    ,       :)

----------


## Merry Corpse

,   ,   "",   ,    ,       / .    ,     )) 
  ,  ,   ,     ?  ? ))

----------


## erazer

> ,      ,  -   " ",

         "-"    ? 
,   . ,  .      -     .   

> .  ,       ,   ,      ,  ,   ,  , , ,  ,   ,   ,  .

      .       -,       (,  ,   ,     **). 
-   , -  , -   , -   -        ,     .   -        ,      "  ".  
          .

----------


## infospacer

> ,   ,   "",   ,    ,       / .    ,     )) 
>   ,  ,   ,     ?  ? ))

        Avast.     .   "  ",      :        -        ;    -  -   . ,   ,   -     .

----------


## erazer

> ,   ,   "",

    ?        .
,     , -        "200-    "      .   

> ,    ,       / .    ,     )) 
>   ,  ,   ,     ?  ? ))

      .    250-    .    software engineering. 
  : 
-   mac,      
-      .    
,  -   .     ""    .    100%   .  ,   - "".   ,    . 
   :    .        "" ,           ""          .    .  -    .   .

----------


## infospacer

> "-"    ?

  ,  , ,         ,       " "    

> *    .*       -,       (,  ,   ,     **). 
> -   , -  , -   , -   -        ,     .   -        ,      "  ".   ** .

  "      ,     "   ,         ,  ,  ,      ,  .
     ,     , ,    - ,       ,     ,  ,   -,  .

----------


## erazer

> ,  , ,         ,       " "

  1.          
2.          ,      " ",   
3.       ?        .   

> "      ,     "   ,         ,  ,  ,      ,  .

      .   

> ,     , ,    - ,       ,     ,  ,   -,  .

        - ,               .      .      -     "".    , .

----------


## Merry Corpse

> :

                 ,     ,       -   ?

----------


## infospacer

> 1.

  ,    ,       ,          

> 2.          ,      " ",

     ,     .    ,       .   

> 3.       ?        .

   .            .  -      .   

> .

     ?!!        ?   

> - ,               .      .      -     "".    , .

    ,  ?         ,  .      -    ,  " !!!"

----------


## erazer

> ,     ,       -   ?

  ,   .     ,     .     /,     .     ,    -  . 
,   ,        .    live cd    .   

> ,    ,       ,

      14 .      ?   

> ,     .    ,       .

  ,   .   -   .    

> .            .  -      .

  -,      .     -  ,    .
-,       ,    .   

> ?!!        ?

  .  .  , ,     .   

> ,  ?         ,  .      -    ,  " !!!"

    ?    ,          . 
 ?  ?     .       . ,     -       . ?

----------


## infospacer

> ,     ,       -   ?

    - .      ""    .   ,         ,     ,     ,     LiveCD.  ,     ,     .   

> 14 .      ? 
> ,   .   -   .  
> -,      .     -  ,    .
> -,       ,    .

  ,     14 ,               .    - ,  ,    -.      ,  -  ,    ,               .  ,   ,     - ,    .  , ,     .   ,            ,    ,  . ?         ,      . ,     .   

> .  .  , ,     .

      ,     ,      .          -  ,  ,        (   , ).  ,      ,              .   

> ?    ,       ** .
>  ?  ?     .       . ,     -       . ?

              .    - .   " "   ,     - ,         .

----------


## kit

> -,  . :     ,  -     .

      comss.ru http://external.comss.ru/url.php?url..._installer.exe 
,   ?

----------


## infospacer

> comss.ru http://external.comss.ru/url.php?url..._installer.exe 
> ,   ?

     .         .     .

----------


## kit

> ,   ,   "",   ,    ,       / .    ,     ))

  ,         ( ),   (  ) -   ,    ,   -     (  -   ).            "",   -    (,      ).

----------


## infospacer

> ,         ( ),   (  ) -   ,    ,   -     (  -   ).            "",   -    (,      ).

   basha: 
Patric: , , ,  
Patric: "program.exe"
D-termys: ,  
D-termys:        .
D-termys:     ?
Patric: ,       , ,       (
Patric:     ,     )))
D-termys: , ,  
D-termys:

----------


## fabulist

> ,       .

   .     ,    .  ,   [  ]       ,   .    . ֳ   (   ),          .  ,     ,   䳺  .

----------


## infospacer

> .     ,    .  ,   [  ]       ,   .    . ֳ   (   ),          .  ,  *   ,   䳺 * .

  ,  .    ,    ,       . ,      .

----------


## erazer

> ,     14 ,               .    - ,  ,    -.

     : "   14 ,     -". .   

> ,      . ,     .

    ,         .
     ,     .
           .    

> -

      .      .   " 14 ,      ".      : " 300   ,  ". ,       .   

> ,  ,

  ,    ,        .   

> .

                      .    . 
      ,    350    .        "".   

> " "   ,     - ,         .

  ,       .     -      ? ,        ,    . ?   

> ,  .    ,    ,       . ,      .

     , -     .     ,    400-   .

----------


## infospacer

> : "   14 ,     -". . 
>   ,         .
>      ,     .
>            . 
>     .      .   " 14 ,      ".      : " 300   ,  ". ,       . 
> ,    ,        . 
>                     .    . 
>       ,    350    .        "". 
> ,       .     -      ? ,        ,    . ? 
>    , -     .     ,    400-   .

   - -      .     .   

> ,         .
>      ,     .
>            .

      ,        ,     .    -   ,       (  ).     2   ,  ,       ,    .
        ,       4-5     .   

> , -     .     ,    400-   .

      ,       ,    ( , ).     -     .
,  -   ,       ,  ,  ,         ,   ,     . 
P.S.    ""?

----------


## 23q

?

----------


## infospacer

> ?

     -     
     -     .

----------


## 23q

*infospacer*,    Encrypting File System,    ?  
:       ,      . 
       .

----------


## erazer

> ,        ,     .

     , -  500    .         (,   ),      - .   

> ,       4-5     .

     ,         -   . 
     -    . 
 :   

> * " "   ,     - ,         .*

    :      -     ,         ,     .  
?      ,     - ?   

> ?

   .  .      .   

> *infospacer*,    Encrypting File System,    ?  
> :       ,      . 
>        .

        .  EFS -      . 
     -     ,    ( ),    .

----------


## 23q

> .  EFS -      . 
>      -     ,    ( ),    .

  * :*
1)     - 100 .   - ??  ... 
2)   -  , ,  .    ,   :
    -  -   ,     .
    -      ,      .
 !

----------


## infospacer

> * :*
> 1)     - 100 .   - ??  ...

   , ,      . ,   , , ,     EFS:
"  ,  EFS   ,   ,           " (  ).
.., , ,     ,         (,   , ,  erazer Mac-a  )     .

----------


## 23q

*infospacer*,   ,    ?

----------


## infospacer

> *infospacer*,   ,    ?

      ?  ,      ,     .      .    , , -,     - ,   (  )      ; , -,  ,         .  ,     .

----------


## 23q

> ,      ,

  500   ?       ,     ?
        (  " ").
   , :
 ( )
  ( ).

----------


## Lera

**:    .... *infospacer*-      erazer-    ... 
   1000   !

----------


## infospacer

> 500   ?

   ?!!   

> , :
>  ( )
>   ( ).

  ,      .             .

----------


## laithemmer

,         ( ,       ).        .  ,    -   .

----------


## erazer

> * :*
> 1)     - 100 .   - ??  ...

     ?
-,         .     RSA -    .
 ,      ,   . 
 ,      ,             . 
:
-          
-                

> 2)   -  , ,  .    ,   :

    , ,      .     .   

> -      ,      .

     .   , ,        .   

> ,         ( ,       ).        .  ,    -   .

     .          .   ,        - . 
:            

> " "   ,     - ,         .

             ""   .  ,         . 
 ?

----------


## infospacer

**:     

> .          .   ,        - . 
> :          
>            ""   .  ,         . 
>  ?

  -,          ,      ,    : http://www.poltavaforum.com/soft-8/2...tml#post283153
-,   ,      -      . , ,       . 
-,         ,            .    ,  ,   - .

----------


## erazer

> -,   ,      -      . , ,       . 
> -,         ,            .    ,  ,   - .

    .         .      .   " " -    . 
  - ,    .

----------


## infospacer

> .         .      .   " " -    .

   ,     ,  RSA- (     , -)?   , -  ?

----------


## erazer

> ,     ,  RSA- (     , -)?   , -  ?

      :   

> " "   ,     - ,         .

    :       -           .

----------


## infospacer

> :     
> 			
> 				 " "   ,     - ,         .
> 			
> 		     :       -           .

    , :    -      .   -    .        .         - ,  ,     2-3 .   ,    -    ,        ,  .

----------


## erazer

> , :    -      .   -    .

        ?   -      :)   

> .

    .     - .   

> -    ,        ,  .

     -    :)

----------


## infospacer

> ?   -      :) ** .     - .

  ,    ,   2-3 :   

> ,            ,    ,  . ?         ,   ** .

  , ,    ,     

> - .   " "   ,     - ,         .

   

> -    :)

    -            ,    .    .
           -      .

----------


## erazer

> ,    ,   2-3 :

       .       ,     .          .   

> -

     500     .    .   

> -      .

  . 
  ?   ,     ,    .      -   ? .

----------


## Voland BulgakOFF

,    erazer -              .    ,   ? 
 ...
     (  )    ))  , .    1   (       ( )  .
       ...         -    ,     )) 
  .    , ! 
      -  *, *  ? 
      -   ,   ,    .

----------


## RAMM

,   ,     ,       POP Peeper  .   ,     . , .,  ZoneAlarm. 
   -          . +  .

----------


## kit

comodo firewall -    ,     comodo internet security,         , ""         "",     -      ( ),      .

----------


## infospacer

> -          . +  .

          .   1, , ,   ,    , , ,      , ,    .

----------


## kit

,   1   -   ,      ,        .
   -   ,     (     ) .

----------


## erazer

> ,    erazer -              .    ,   ?

          ,         .       , - no problem,     .

----------


## Merry Corpse

> .   1, , ,   ,    , , ,      , ,

    ?

----------


## Voland BulgakOFF

> ,         .       , - no problem,     .

      .    ,        -    .   .

----------


## laithemmer

,    ,      ,   *comodo internet security*    -  . ,     ,   ,    ,  .  .        . Nod32    - ,         . 
 ,          :)   .  ,  .

----------


## Merry Corpse

,      ,   .

----------


## kit

,       , ..     (   ).
   AVG. (    -   : Avast, AVG, Comodo).

----------


## infospacer

> ?

          -  - .    ,   .        ""  "".    

> ,      ,   .

  +1 
Comodo    .   ,  . ,    ,       ,     .

----------


## erazer

,     ,    -   : http://support.kaspersky.ru/4264?el=88446   

> ,    Trojan-Ransom.Win32.Rector,      RectorDecryptor.

    , .    ,     .        RSA,    .
,      -   ,       ,  ""      .

----------


## infospacer

> ,     ,    -   : http://support.kaspersky.ru/4264?el=88446

  ,   , -       .     : http://support.kaspersky.ru/2911?el=88446
 ,           .  ,    , ,    .

----------


## rasta-koy

, ,          ,    ?

----------


## erazer

> , ,          ,    ?

   .
 .       . 
,  -    RSA -       .    -    . 
    -   ,   .. "",    Spectrum.      .  ,         . 
p.s.         -  .

----------


## rasta-koy

> -  .

  !   ,           !

----------


## 23q

> p.s.         -  .

     ,  .

----------


## infospacer

> ,  .

    ?       RSA-        XOR?

----------

